# Best Detailer in Los Angeles area?



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Anyone know of any nice professional detailers that are famous for making cars look better then they did new? Where all work and is hand done wih no mickey mouse stuff?
Looking for one in California, prefer Los Angeles Area.. :dunno:


----------



## Intermezzo (Mar 22, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> Anyone know of any nice professional detailers that are famous for making cars look better then they did new? Where all work and is hand done wih no mickey mouse stuff?
> Looking for one in California, prefer Los Angeles Area.. :dunno:


Joe Fernandez of Superior Shine... He does an incredible job. He detailed my friend's Maserati Coupe to perfection and I can attest to the fact that he really knows his stuff. I think he does mobile work too...

http://www.superiorshine.com/

If you need to do some substantial corrective work on your paint (swirl-removal, etc.) he's going to have to use a rotary though. It's nothing to be worried about though. They're aren't as dangerous as ppl make them out to be.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Whatever you do, DON'T go to Walker Detail.


----------



## Intermezzo (Mar 22, 2002)

BTW, in regard to Joe Fernandez, here's a link to a recent detail he did.

http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=253


----------



## thelookingglass (Mar 26, 2005)

Anyone else? I'm looking for a shop and not the mobile service. Too darn expensive!


----------



## Superior Shine (Apr 12, 2005)

*Intermezzo- Thank you again*

Intermezzo--

Because you kindly posted me as a detailer that performs, "an incredible job" I have received a number of inquires and actually booked three jobs.

Again thanks for the kind words.

Also, to any members (Andy, Eric, Frankie, OR....) that have had their vehicle detailed by Superior Shine please post your opinion of the work, good or bad-TAHNKS


----------



## BMWoverBenzGal (Feb 24, 2003)

*Need detailer on the Westside*

I checked Super Shine's website but all the other detail companies you mentioned do not cover my area either. Does anyone know of a great detailer for the Westside area?


----------



## gadgetfreak (May 29, 2007)

would love to find one in beverly hills area..


----------



## thaichi808 (May 23, 2006)

i would HIGHLY recommend board member Laidback! He has detailed my touring on numerous occasions and is located in west LA. PM me and i'll give you his number. He details cars for LA Zaino(Ira) and does wonders with Zaino. Ask any board member who has attended any socal gtg about the work he does and you'll always get great feedback.


cheers,
thaichi808


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

From the 'Professional Detailer's Directory'-

Highly recommended - Evan Zelien - 714-612-6020 - Surfside Detailing


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

TOGWT said:


> From the 'Professional Detailer's Directory'-
> 
> Highly recommended - Evan Zelien - 714-612-6020 - Surfside Detailing


Thanks its great to see that your publication is starting to work


----------



## David Mercado (Jun 12, 2007)

*Connoisseur Auto Detail (Beverly Hills/W.Hollywood area)*



gadgetfreak said:


> would love to find one in beverly hills area..


562-755-0917 Connoisseur Auto Detail! They are the best! They detailed by buddy's Ferrari and it came out AWESOME!:thumbup:


----------



## David Mercado (Jun 12, 2007)

Connoisseur Auto Detail 562-755-0917
They are the best! 
Beverly Hills/W.Hollywood area!
Detailed my buddy's Ferrari and it came out AWESOME!


----------



## gadgetfreak (May 29, 2007)

David Mercado said:


> 562-755-0917 Connoisseur Auto Detail! They are the best! They detailed by buddy's Ferrari and it came out AWESOME!:thumbup:


What did he charge?


----------

